# Byrdhouse Compressor Help



## Zduck (Aug 9, 2022)

Howdy. I’m getting no effected signal on this Byrdhouse/Janglebox build. 

Bypass works, LED works. 

I used a CA3080EZ in place of the NTE996. I don’t have any others on hand to swap in to see if it’s IC. Audio probed I have guitar signal at pin 2 and 3 input. No signal at pins 5 and 6 output. I have voltage of 2.7V on pin 5 and 8.2V on pin 6. Does that sound like a bad IC or something else going on? Thanks!


----------



## music6000 (Aug 9, 2022)

Post Good Pictures of Everything including Footswitch, In & Out Jacks.


----------



## Zduck (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Zduck (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Zduck (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Zduck (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## music6000 (Aug 9, 2022)

1. Are your Electrolytics correct, 2u2 & 22uF can be easy to mix up.
2. Do you have 2 - 47K in series @ R18?


----------



## Zduck (Aug 9, 2022)

Thanks for the reply.

1. Yup, I double checked the caps, all correct!
2. Yup, I didn't have a 92K on hand so I put two 47Ks in series.


----------



## music6000 (Aug 9, 2022)

Zduck said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 1. Yup, I double checked the caps, all correct!
> 2. Yup, I didn't have a 92K on hand so I put two 47Ks in series.


Is your Input or Outback jacks wire teminals touching the Enclosure posts?????


----------



## Zduck (Aug 9, 2022)

Nope, just checked. Even took it out of the enclosure to check and still nothing..


----------



## music6000 (Aug 9, 2022)

Zduck said:


> Nope, just checked. Even took it out of the enclosure to check and still nothing..


Check Solder pad C circled in red for Continuity to copper scratch underneath it.
Reflow other Pad in Red circle to the right ?


----------



## Zduck (Aug 10, 2022)

There is 9.8K ohm resistance between the circled C pad and the tiny bit of scratched copper next to it.

Reflowing the other circled pad didn't help


----------



## music6000 (Aug 10, 2022)

Zduck said:


> There is 9.8K ohm resistance between the circled C pad and the tiny bit of scratched copper next to it.
> 
> Reflowing the other circled pad didn't help


Do you have a beeper on your DMM, I want to know if C pad it is shorting to the scratch?


----------



## Zduck (Aug 11, 2022)

I do not unfortunately


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 11, 2022)

The 'beep' may be part of diode function. Essentially, he's asking you to determine if there's a short.


----------



## fig (Aug 11, 2022)

This looks close..


----------



## Zduck (Aug 11, 2022)

fig said:


> This looks close..





Better angle


----------



## Zduck (Aug 11, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> The 'beep' may be part of diode function. Essentially, he's asking you to determine if there's a short.


I have this DMM, any idea if it can detect shorts?


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 11, 2022)

Try the diode setting (the grey symbol to the right of the 200Ω setting). Touch the leads together and see what the display reads (it may also beep).


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 11, 2022)

Houston, I think we have a problem...



NTE996





CA3080EZ etc...


----------



## Zduck (Aug 9, 2022)

Howdy. I’m getting no effected signal on this Byrdhouse/Janglebox build. 

Bypass works, LED works. 

I used a CA3080EZ in place of the NTE996. I don’t have any others on hand to swap in to see if it’s IC. Audio probed I have guitar signal at pin 2 and 3 input. No signal at pins 5 and 6 output. I have voltage of 2.7V on pin 5 and 8.2V on pin 6. Does that sound like a bad IC or something else going on? Thanks!


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 11, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Houston, I think we have a problem...


Where did you get that pinout for the NTE996? It's an OTA like the CA3080. I don't know what (if anything) that suffix means, though. I've only come across AE packages.


----------



## music6000 (Aug 11, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Houston, I think we have a problem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I built the Pedal way back & found this Stash locally.
It works with no issues!





						Byrdhouse Compressor
					

A cool compressor with 3 shades of colour, Dark, Normal & Bright. Mods : Intersil CA3080E (NTE996).             Battery Clip & Stereo Input Jack.




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 11, 2022)

Nice find!


----------



## Zduck (Aug 11, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Try the diode setting (the grey symbol to the right of the 200Ω setting). Touch the leads together and see what the display reads (it may also beep).


The display goes down to 000 when you touch the leads together in the diode setting, similar to the resistance settings. I checked the scratched copper against the pad and no short.

I just ordered another IC from a reputable company to try, this time a CA3080e for $7. The CA3080ez I have in there now was cheaper than that and ordered from eBay.


----------



## music6000 (Aug 11, 2022)

Zduck said:


> View attachment 30483


Where did you get that Intersil CA3080EZ ????
There are FAKES being sold that look like yours!
EDIT : I was typing as you sent your post above, I think the chip may be the issue????


----------



## Zduck (Aug 11, 2022)

OP AMP IC HARRIS DIP-8 CA3080E CA3080EZ CA3080 100% Genuine  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for OP AMP IC HARRIS DIP-8 CA3080E CA3080EZ CA3080 100% Genuine at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca
				




I looked at the "100% Genuine" in the title and the good feedback from the seller and took a chance on it.


----------



## music6000 (Aug 11, 2022)

Shows dodgy Harris mockup & sends so called Intersil that looks dodgy from China is a pretty good bet it's a Fake!
I should have picked up on this earlier, Fakes have been around for years with this Chip!


----------



## Zduck (Aug 11, 2022)

Yup, I should have known better instead of trying to save a few bucks. Thanks for all the help. I will update this thread when the new IC comes in from Small Bear to see if that was the issue here.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 12, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Where did you get that pinout for the NTE996? It's an OTA like the CA3080. I don't know what (if anything) that suffix means, though. I've only come across AE packages.


I just typed in "pinout" with each IC name and that's what popped up. I haven't looked at the datasheets of either IC yet. 
Sorry if that isn't accurate, I was headed out the door when I posted the pinouts and didn't have time to cross-check.

@Zduck 
Got a couple 3080 ICs from Small Bear couple days ago, going to order a few more for the current 22%-off sale (if there's any left).

Best of luck with it.


----------

